# Moving to Egypt:- AIn Sukhna



## kunalarora (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi All,

Would be moving from Delhi (India) with family (Wife & a kid 19 months old) to Egypt (Ain Aukhna) by mid of May.

Was confused as to the political situation in Ain Sukhna and around. Is it really safe to move in with family or should I skip te offer?

Have alot of queries as to schooling, Indian grocery items etc etc

Would be happy to receive some replies...

Regards

Mrinal Dawar
lane:


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Ain Sukhna - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia , there is not much available there, I think you have to Cairo for Indian groceries...
Yes, it is safe there.


----------



## shaks (Oct 29, 2012)

We have a chalet in Sokhna where we spend our summer vacations. We do our big shopping in Cairo. For Indian supplies you would have to do the same. I am not sure about schools, doctors.....in Sokhna


----------



## kunalarora (Apr 25, 2013)

shaks said:


> We have a chalet in Sokhna where we spend our summer vacations. We do our big shopping in Cairo. For Indian supplies you would have to do the same. I am not sure about schools, doctors.....in Sokhna


Does nay one have idea about schools? Medical Facilities?

Moreover any idea about the cost of living? How is rental expenses?? How costly would it be to lease a car?

Is Driving licenses easlily made in Egypt as I have heard that in Middle East getting a DL is extrmenly difficult.

Regards

Mrinal
lane:


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I think it would be better if you make a visit before moving... I think for schools you will have to go to Suez (I don't know about the quality).


----------

